# 24 Modifier - I wanted to know if I could append



## amym (Jun 5, 2013)

I wanted to know if I could append a modifier to an office visit within a 90 day global period if the patient came in for an office visit related to the reason for surgery and a new problem?  Example: Patient had a pacemaker implant due to cardiomyopathy and came for a follow up.  The doctor addressed cardiomyopathy that day but also addressed patients high blood pressure, adjusted medications, etc.


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes you can, if the documentation for treatment of the high blood pressure meets E/M guidelines.  You would code 99024 for the pacemaker f/u and then the E/M level that is documented for the blood pressure with a 24 modifier.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 5, 2013)

Modifier 24 Fact Sheet

Definition
Unrelated evaluation and management (E/M) service by the same physician* during a postoperative period
Appropriate Usage
Append modifier 24 to the E/M procedure code.
Use on an unrelated E/M service beginning the day after a procedure, when the E/M is performed by the same physician* during the 10 or 90 day post-operative period.
Use modifier 24 on the E/M if documentation indicates the service was exclusively for treatment of the underlying condition and not for post-operative care.
Use modifier 24 on the E/M code when the same physician* is managing immunosuppressant therapy during the post-operative period of a transplant.
Use modifier 24 on the E/M code when the same physician* is managing chemotherapy during the post-operative period of a procedure.
When the same physician* provides unrelated critical care during the post-operative period.


----------

